# Yuck - Bugs! Eye Protection?



## Rambo (Apr 30, 2010)

Went road biking today did about 60 miles. Was sunny, so had sunglasses on for most of the day. After 5:00 PM took off the sun glasses and about 8 different times, I could see these bugs coming in straight at my eye... So I shut my eye each time and the freakin bugs bounced off my closed eyelid each time. I definately don't want some freakin bug, pounding into my open eyeball!

So I guess, I'm going to get a pair of clear safety glasses to wear for the next ride. I guess it's like motorcylist need to wear eye protection because of freakin bugs.

Just wondering if bugs hitting the face, eyes are an issue with some of you and what you wear for eye protection?


----------



## severine (May 1, 2010)

Even mountain biking I've had that problem. Yes, clear safety glasses if it's not sunny and sunglasses if it is. I forgot both one time last week and had a most unpleasant ride.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2010)

From Nashbar last year I picked up a cheap (less than $20) pair of their glasses with their photochromatic lense that has some slight tint lightening/darkening based on the amount of light.  They work decently on twilight rides where I go in/out of the woods.  Wouldn't exactly want to use them at high noon on a bluebird day though - but then again my blue eyes in generally prefer really dark sun glasses/goggles in bright light conditions


----------



## severine (May 1, 2010)

Another thought? At one time, I had a pair of sunglasses from SAC (or one of the related sites) that had interchangeable lenses. One set of lenses was yellow, another clear, and then the tinted sunglasses. Those were great for rides... too bad I lost the glasses.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2010)

severine said:


> Another thought? At one time, I had a pair of sunglasses from SAC (or one of the related sites) that had interchangeable lenses. One set of lenses was yellow, another clear, and then the tinted sunglasses. Those were great for rides... too bad I lost the glasses.



This. Smith makes a few and I have some for skiing.


----------



## mondeo (May 1, 2010)

In general, I figure if it's too dark out for sunglasses, I don't want to be on the road. I'm usually good up to half an hour before sunset - maybe just lighter shades?


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This. Smith makes a few and I have some for skiing.



Have a pair of Smith sliders. Love em'. They came with 4 sets of lenses: rose, clear, yellow, and grey/mirror. In fact had them on today while out riding.


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> From Nashbar last year I picked up a cheap (less than $20) pair of their glasses with their photochromatic lense that has some slight tint lightening/darkening based on the amount of light.  They work decently on twilight rides where I go in/out of the woods.  Wouldn't exactly want to use them at high noon on a bluebird day though - but then again my blue eyes in generally prefer really dark sun glasses/goggles in bright light conditions



+1  I love the photochromatic lenses.  And, just as the good Dr. said, when riding mid-day on a blue-bird day, I'll wear a darker pair of sunglasses.


----------



## RENO (May 2, 2010)

Have used several Smith's over the years with interchangable lenses. Work great. Moab model and then Moab H/P which I still have 1 of each. http://www.rei.com/product/611109 
They don't make them anymore, but they have many Smith's with Interchangeable lenses. I also have a similar one from Performance. Check them out also. They have several shades like this and are pretty cheap...  http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/SubCategory_10052_10551_400025_-1_400003_400003


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 5, 2010)

i carry my oakleys with a darker tint and an extra yellow lens i can swap out


----------

